

Coca-Cola pulls Twitter campaign after it was tricked into quoting Mein Kampf - uptown
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/feb/05/coca-cola-makeithappy-gakwer-mein-coke-hitler?CMP=edit_2221

======
paulhauggis
I guess the real question is why the people over at Gawker support white
nationalists. After all, why else try to get that message out there on a large
marketing campaign?

~~~
afarrell
Probably for the same reason the history channel publishes a lot about the
nazis. They make their money from eyeballs and eyeballs are attracted to
dramatic things, like Hitler and sex.

~~~
serf
don't forget alien speculation!

